# reduzierte Geschwindigkeit



## stevenn (27 März 2015)

Hi zusammen,

wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau, deswegen gibt es für unseren Prüfstand keine C-Norm. ich will 8t über eine Spindel verfahren und da die Person mit einem Handbedienteil in der Nähe ist, will ich das mit reduzierter Geschwindigkeit machen. Leider weiß ich nicht wie "schnell" ich diese 8t nun verfahren soll.  Für Werkzeugmaschinen-Sicherheit-Bearbeitungszentren DIN 12417 gibts einen Wert von 2m/min. Wie legt ihr eure reduzierte Geschwindigkeit fest, wenn ihr keine C-Norm habt?

Danke schon einmal und schönes Wochenende.

stevenn


----------



## Michel1001 (27 März 2015)

Hallo stevenn,
es gibt ein Papier, in dem viele Normen mit den geforderten Geschwindigkeiten angegeben ist. Leider muss man für dieses Dokument bezahlen und mir fällt auch gerade nicht ein, wer es herausgegeben hat (ich glaube, es war die Berufsgenossenschaft)

Ich suche dann immer Maschinen aus, bei denen das Gefahrenpotenzial vergleichbar ist.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 März 2015)

Hängt nun ziemlich vom konkreten Fall ab: 10 mm/s bei Pressen ...250mm/s bei Robotern ohne Quetschgefahr. Wenn Du es im konkreten Fall begründen kannst auch Deine 2 m/min. Frage ist eher was ist Dein "Handbedienteil": irgend ein auf die SPS gelegter Taster oder ein 3-stufiger Zustimmtaster oder eine Zweihandschaltung mit nachrechenbarem PL? Da liegt her die Schwachstelle.  Gruss Andreas


----------



## Andreas Koenig (27 März 2015)

bei den BG eher nicht zu bezahlen


----------



## stevenn (30 März 2015)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Hängt nun ziemlich vom konkreten Fall ab: 10 mm/s bei Pressen ...250mm/s bei Robotern ohne Quetschgefahr. Wenn Du es im konkreten Fall begründen kannst auch Deine 2 m/min. Frage ist eher was ist Dein "Handbedienteil": irgend ein auf die SPS gelegter Taster oder ein 3-stufiger Zustimmtaster oder eine Zweihandschaltung mit nachrechenbarem PL? Da liegt her die Schwachstelle.  Gruss Andreas


Das Handbedienteil wäre ein 3-stufiger Zustimmtaster und die Bewegung wird mit anderen Sensoren überwacht. Die Überwachung hat dann den erforderlichen PL. Jetzt geht es nur noch darum wie hoch die reduzierte Geschwindigkeit sein sollte. Das, was bewegt wird ist ein Berstschutz. Wie hoch würdet ihr da die max. Geschwindigkeit wählen?


----------



## Michel1001 (30 März 2015)

Hallo,
aus der Ferne ist das für mich schwer zu beurteilen.

Ich habe jetzt aber das Papier vor mir: Es ist ein sicherheitstechnisches Informations- und Arbeitsblatt vom IFA und heißt "Festlegen von Maximalgeschwindigkeiten für manuelle Eingriffe an laufender Maschine".

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## stevenn (30 März 2015)

Michel1001 schrieb:


> Es ist ein sicherheitstechnisches Informations- und Arbeitsblatt vom IFA und heißt "Festlegen von Maximalgeschwindigkeiten für manuelle Eingriffe an laufender Maschine".


Vielen Dank, dann kauf ich mir das mal und hoffe das es mir weiterhilft.


----------



## Safety (31 März 2015)

Es gibt im Pressenbereich die Vorgabe 10mm / s und bei anderen Maschinen 33 /ms bzw. 2m /min
Bei Robotern sind es 250mm / s, was aber auch da eine maximale Geschwindigkeit darstellt. Und dann in vielen C-Normen angaben. Das Dokument der BIA kostet nur ein paar Euro und kann helfen einen Überblick zu bekommen.
Die erste Frage ist immer wie schnell muss und warum, dann kann man versuchen ein Sicherheitskonzept aufzubauen.
Was für Gefahrstellen sind an der Spindel, Quetschen oder gar Scheren? Da du ein großes Gewicht antreibst stellt sich die Frage wie schnell bleibt es stehen kann es herabsinken wie wird es oben gehalten. Wird die Bremse sicher abgeschaltet, muss man die testen da entsprechende Gefahr, braucht man eine Hochhalteeinrichtung als Redundanz oder zwei Bremsen usw.
Zurück zur Geschwindigkeit ich würde beim Einrichten und entsprechender Gefahr nicht über 2m /min gehen. Wenn es Pressen ähnlich ist 10mm / s.


----------



## stevenn (1 April 2015)

Safety schrieb:


> Es gibt im Pressenbereich die Vorgabe 10mm / s und bei anderen Maschinen 33 /ms bzw. 2m /min
> Bei Robotern sind es 250mm / s, was aber auch da eine maximale Geschwindigkeit darstellt. Und dann in vielen C-Normen angaben. Das Dokument der BIA kostet nur ein paar Euro und kann helfen einen Überblick zu bekommen.
> Zurück zur Geschwindigkeit ich würde beim Einrichten und entsprechender Gefahr nicht über 2m /min gehen. Wenn es Pressen ähnlich ist 10mm / s.


Die Werte habe ich auch rausgefunden. Das Dokument kaufe ich. du würdest nicht über 2m/min (33 /ms) gehen, aber das ist jetzt ein persönlich (aus der Ferne) eingeschätzter Wert oder?


----------



## Safety (1 April 2015)

Hallo,
ich kann hier nie aber auch nie Aussagen treffen die ohne Prüfung und Verantwortungsübernahme des Lesers zu verstehen sind.
Zur Frage:
Du bewegst 8 Tonnen mit einem Panel und (so hoffe ich) mit einer Zustimmungstaste also Freigabe Steuerung nach DIN EN 60204-1. Und da muss man eben den Abschnitt 1.2.5 der MRL beachten.
Die Geschwindigkeit muss so gewählt werden das man noch rechtzeitig reagieren kann, wenn man keine C-Norm hat dann muss man auf Grund der Risikobeurteilung eine Festlegen, bei solch einer Fragestellung suche ich immer in Ähnlichen Anwendungen also in C-Norm, wie gesagt wenn es sehr Gefährlich (8 Tonnen, viel AUA) dann 10mm/s wenn man es ehr als Normale Achse ansehen kann dann eben wie in der Werkzeugmaschinenwelt 2m /s oder Du kannst es anders begründen. Ich lehne mich da immer an entsprechende C-Normen an und begründe es mit der ähnlichen Anwendung und Gefahr. Keiner wird Dir genau sagen können welche Geschwindigkeit Sinnvoll ist ohne die Risikobeurteilung gemacht zu haben. Da auch keiner hier weis was der Bediener da genau machen muss.
Denke an die gehobene Last habe ich auch schon geschrieben! Da sind meist noch viel mehr an Maßnahmen notwendig!


----------



## stevenn (2 April 2015)

Also erstmal vielen Dank an alle die sich an diesem Thema beteiligen.
Gerade bei den Hinweisen "Verwende eine C-Norm" tue ich mir sehr schwer. Wie gesagt wir sind im Sondermaschinenbau und es gibt keine ähnlichen Maschinen mit C-Normen. Dass ich hier im Forum keine eindeutige Antwort bekomme ist mir klar, wollte nur nachfragen wie ihr dann auf die _angemessene reduzierte Geschwindigkeit_ kommt. ich denke 2m/min reichen da aus, denn das Personal ist auch eingewiesen und geschult.
Mit _gehobene Last_ meinst du die *8t* erstmal dahin zu bringen und dann per Kran es dorthin zu *heben*, verstehe ich das richtig? Vorort ist ein fest installierter Kran.

Auch interessant und ähnliches Thema:Welche Werte über sicher reduzierte Drehzahlen sind euch denn bekannt? Bei uns handelt sich z.B. so um 8000 U/min und Wellen von 15-20 cm Durchmesser (nur so zur Vorstellung).Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das ich irgendwo mal 50U/min gelesen hab


----------



## Safety (2 April 2015)

Hallo, mir geht es nicht um den Aufbau der Maschine, sondern um die Vertikalachse.
Da hängen an einer Spindel 8 Tonnen. Wie bleiben die oben, was machst Du gegen Absturz?
http://www.dguv.de/medien/fb-holzun...laetter/infobl_deutsch/005_vertikalachsen.pdf


----------



## stevenn (2 April 2015)

ach da haben wir uns falsch verstanden, die 8t werden horizontal links-rechts verfahren, nicht vertikal


----------



## cferrer (2 August 2018)

Hallo Zusammen

Das ist ja eine interessate Diskussion. Ich hätte (glaube ich) eine unerwartete Frage. Was verwendet man um eine sichere Abbremsung auf eine definierte sichere Geschwindigkeit durchzuführen und eine Achse auf diese reduzierte Geschwindigkeit runter zu bremsen? Ich weiss bei SS2 ist das definierte (gesteuerte) Abbremsen des Motors Teil der Sicherheitfunktion aber SS2 fährt bis zum Stillstand und löst danach ein SOS. 

Ich muss aber nicht bis auf 0 runterfahren. Gibt es eine Funktion, wo die Tieflauframpe ebenfalls überwacht ist und die Funktion löst SLS danach anstatt SOS?

Danke für die Inputs.

Chris


----------



## stevenn (3 August 2018)

Die Sicherheit am Ende einer solchen Sicherheitsfunktion ist immer STO. Deswegen wird es deine Funktion nicht mit einem Performance Level geben, sondern nur als normale Funktion. Für was benötigst du das? im Notfall/ Gefahrenfall? HIer muss am Ende STO folgen.


----------



## Safety (3 August 2018)

Hallo,
  eine solche Funktion ist nicht in der DIN EN 61800-5-2 aufgeführt.
  Es gibt Regler die eine Bremsrampen Überwachung im Safety Bereich haben, Siemens SLS mit SBR. 
  Siehe z.B. hier https://cache.industry.siemens.com/dl/files/018/109740018/att_890314/v1/FHS_072016_deu_de-DE.pdf

  Das könnte man so machen, herunter Bremsen mit Aktiver Bremsrampenüberwachung und die Überwachung SLS oder SSM verzögert abfragen auch das kann man je nach Servo einstellen bzw. geschieht automatisch.
  Wenn eine der Überwachungsfunktionen Fehler bringt, wird bei einige Servos ein SS1 versucht der dann in STO endet. Eventuell kannst Du je nach Anwendung auch ein SBC brauchen.


----------



## cferrer (3 August 2018)

Besten Dank.  Das hilft schon was weiter.

Zur Erklärung noch: Es  geht um Workspace-Sharing mit Roboter oder Prozessbeobachtung. Wenn man  eine Schütztür öffnen würde oder einen Nahbereich betretten würde, dann  sollten alle Antriebe sicherheitsgerichtet abgebremst werden und eine  SLS Funktion soll eingeleitet werden.

Habe Ihr mit solchen  Anwendungen Erfahrung? Es ist vor allem verwirrend, denn normalerweise  würde man das als Modus-Wechsel... und das macht man ja mittels  Schlüsselschalter usw.... 

Gruss
Chris


----------



## stevenn (3 August 2018)

warum machst du das nicht so? Taste drücken - sicheren Zustand anfahren - dann wird die Zuhaltung aufgehoben. es muss halt vorher eine Taste/ Schalter gedrückt/ geschalten werden. Die Lösung wenn eine Türüberwachung/ Türzuhaltung unterbrochen wird kann nur STO sein.


----------



## Safety (3 August 2018)

Da Du ja jetzt zur Angabe kollaborierende Roboter gewechselt bist musst Du beim Hersteller des Roboters fragen, oder baut Ihr da was selbst.
Diese Funktion sollte es da aber auch geben, da man sowas oft mit BWS realisiert.
Erkennen einer Person runterfahren bis zur „sicheren Geschwindigkeit so dass es nicht mehr zu einer Gefährdung der Bedienperson kommen kann. Einhaltung der DIN EN 10218-2 und  DIN ISO/TS 15066.


----------

